# What do you do with your ring(s)?



## RebelAngel (Mar 31, 2015)

Ladies, do you wear your engagement ring while working/on call?

What about wedding rings, do you wear them or take them off?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 31, 2015)

I do.  It has saved me from many old ladies wanting a date!


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Mar 31, 2015)

Why's it gotta be ladies?

Mine comes off before the shift. Same goes with SAR.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't wear mine at work, the main reason is because I don't have any rings haga


----------



## RebelAngel (Mar 31, 2015)

Men don't generally wear or have to work around engagement rings [with big rocks in them].


Grimes said:


> Why's it gotta be ladies?
> 
> Mine comes off before the shift. Same goes with SAR.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## OnceAnEMT (Mar 31, 2015)

RebelAngel said:


> Men don't generally wear or have to work around engagement rings [with big rocks in them].



Fair enough. Rock or no rock, any rings can rip up your gloves or make your patient wonder what hidden mystery is touching them.


----------



## JWalters (Mar 31, 2015)

I do. I know the risks, but I do it anyways.

That said, my diamond was purposely bought as a lower setting. I *do* flip it "upside down" when I glove up though, so the stone is in the inside of my hand. Haven't ripped a glove or caught it on anything since I started doing that. (knock on wood  )

If I had a lot of problems wit my engagement ring, I wouldn't really have a problem taking it off for work. I'll continue to take my chances, always, with my band. Just my preference.


----------



## LaceyA (Apr 2, 2015)

I have a band that i wear in place of the big wedding ring. the side of my ring is very sharp and i worry about it ripping the gloves and i dont like the way it feels when i turn in inside or sideways.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 2, 2015)

while I am not a woman, I don't wear any jewelry when I work on a shift.  no rings, no necklaces that hang outside my shirt, no earings, nothing.  

here is the big reason why I don't: http://www.medbc.com/annals/review/vol_5/num_1/text/vol5n1p33.htm


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 3, 2015)

Just leave them home.

If you are cleaning your hands properly between patient contacts, that means you are taking the ring off and setting it down somewhere after every transport. 

You will eventually be in a hurry and lose your ring.....or at least have a close call.


----------



## Angel (Apr 3, 2015)

I've had plenty of coworkers with fat rocks and no issues with gloves. I don't have any rings so I don't have any specific advice....


----------



## Anjel (Apr 3, 2015)

I leave mine on. Just because I forget to take them off.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Apr 3, 2015)

I do not wear my "real" wedding & engagement rings at work. My engagement ring is huge, and sits high. It tears the snot out of gloves. I love it, it's beautiful, but I do not wear it at work. My wedding band has channel-set diamonds, which I don't want getting mucked up by constant washing with soap residue. So I wear a plain gold band to work. It's not my 'real' ring, (wasn't the ring from my wedding ceremony) but it's good enough for work. That way I'm still wearing a ring, but I don't put my real rings out there to get damaged or cause damage.


----------



## wirk242 (Apr 7, 2015)

RebelAngel said:


> What about wedding rings, do you wear them or take them off?



Since I am so good looking my wife doesn't let me leave the house with my ring off (jk). So I rock one of these. http://qalo.com/


----------



## Amelia (Apr 8, 2015)

We have to. It could rip the gloves and put you at risk as previously mentioned. I went to Kohls or something and got a cheap band. I know a lot of men wear their wedding bands. And if I lose it, well, back to Kohls for another cheap band!


----------



## Amelia (Apr 8, 2015)

Wirk- I LOVE THOSE!!!!! Just looked- and I'm getting one. Right now.


----------



## chriscemt (Apr 9, 2015)

Tatoo.  Looks good, I get compliments on it all the time.


----------

